# Bentley's family thanks the forum



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

You are so very welcome. Sorry again that this had to happen.....


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry.....RIP Bentley.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a blessing for him to be surrounded by the guys that so loved him to start him on his journey to the other side. God bless you all, and, especially, God bless Bentley.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers for your family. Most of us on this forum have been in your shoes too - we know the feelings you are all feeling. Please know that it is the ultimate gift of love you can give your pet.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Peace Be With You and Your Family.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Sending hugs to your whole family. Bridget too went suddenly two weeks after she was diagnosed with cancer. We all feel your pain. Bridget and other wonderful Goldens who belonged to people on this forum will surely be waiting to greet Bentley at the bridge.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet Bentley.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Bentley.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a life well lived for an entire family, including parents and adult siblings, to send Bentley to the Rainbow Bridge. Godspeed Bentley, you leave a large grieving family behind, and I hope you send them some signs soon that you are now healed at the Bridge.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Bentley.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about the loss of Bentley my thoughts are with you, but what a wonderful way for him to go to Rainbow bridge with so many people with him that loved him.
Run free sweet boy.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a loving send off to the Bridge. As hard as it is to be there, those final moments surrounded by loved ones gently ease our fur babies transition to the bridge. There's no greater peace than falling asleep safe and secure amongst those you love and who love you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free and play hard with new friends Bentley


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We have all been there and know how painful it is to say Goodbye till we meet again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bonnie*

God Bless Bentley and all of you.
Bentley, run free at the Rainbow Bridge, and please look for my Smooch and Snobear!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I n some ways, it feels surreal, odd, sad , you all did the best for bentely, you let him go out of love.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

What a wonderful farewell to a dog much loved. To have loved ones surrounding you at that time had to make it so much more peaceful for Bentley. Below is a link to a webpage that I and my family have found comfort in at times such as this. I hope it can do the same for you and yours.

THE STAR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with your entire family as you are all grieving over the loss of Bentley. It is by far the hardest choice I've ever had to make, one that is always made out of love. 

I hope time will ease your pain and you will be able to remember special moments with Bentley and smile. 

Our best friends mean so much to us, bring us so much joy, and our lives are better for having them a part of it.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

It breaks my heart to think of these big guys there to help Bentley cross the bridge. Dear, sweet Bentley - surrounded by his best buds.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bentley was surrounded by the loves of his life, know that this meant the world to him. My kody and all the other dogs welcomed him over the bridge. Saying goodbye is the hardest thing to do, and over time the pain wont be so raw... ( well, 2 months later I am still waiting for that to happen). your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, but so glad Bentley went with his loved ones around. I know how hard that is to do, but it meant so much to him.

Godspeed Bentley. You sure were one well loved boy.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry. For Bentley to be surrounded by his family surely eased his crossing. RIP sweet Bentley.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so very sorry again that you all had to go through such a tough time. My prayers go out to all of you. So many of us have gone down similar roads this past year and I'm sure most have been through this before as well. Hope you can find strength and happiness for the Christmas Season. Bentley would want you to be happy.

I once again post something that gets me through the rough days:
"Don't be sad they're gone, be happy they were here".

Many hugs to you


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts for strength and peace at this difficult time. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

I am so sorry to read your post. Hemangiosarcoma is so fast. It seems like one day they are fine and the next they are dying. My prayers are with you. 
Luv buzz


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

That was so nice of your family.

Sleep well sweet Bentley.


----------

